# ML 3.1-3.2



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Peter and I headed to the lagoon for a weekend of fishing and camping on orange island. We had a ton of fun and where blessed to be out on the water as always. Another trip in another 2 or 3 weekends should be in the works 

Weekend total... 2 slot reds and 2 dink trout

Peter:red on fly 








Dr. Chris and Larry leaving JB's


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Job! If I would have know you guys were camping I could have stopped by Saturday night.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Glad ya'll had funny!!  Sorry me and Garry backed out on ya...  I wasn't quite up to it since my surgery..   Next time!! It's on..


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

My phone went dead friday night then it got stolen out of my truck sunday afternoon when I went in to get a mountain dew from stuckies in scottsmore.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

we will plan another trip soon


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

:-[ Oh that sucks! I'm telling you, Ya can't trust none of them there Scottsmorians!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

it was an indian teenager, i think. no texting for a few day is going to be hard


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice red.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

How bad were the bugs?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

bugs were not even noticable


----------

